# Government Scrappage Scheme.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I've just placed an order for a new car under this scheme. My 16 year old Proton is going to the great car park in the sky. :crybaby: :crybaby: Â£2,000 off a new car was just too good an offer to miss out on. According to the dealer my old car was worth the princeley sum of Â£43.00  :lol: Placed an order for a new Hyundai i10 Style as a second car. Should have it by the end of the month. Anyone else thinking about this?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> I've just placed an order for a new car under this scheme. My 16 year old Proton is going to the great car park in the sky. :crybaby: :crybaby: Â£2,000 off a new car was just too good an offer to miss out on. According to the dealer my old car was worth the princeley sum of Â£43.00  :lol: Placed an order for a new Hyundai i10 Style as a second car. Should have it by the end of the month. Anyone else thinking about this?


This only works for cars made more than 10 years ago and it runs until March 2010, so the newest car possible to scrap under this scheme is one registered March 31st 2000... My girlfriend's car (the only car we have) was registered...

April 2000...

Bugger!!!

So yes but unfortunately no


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm vaguely looking for a new car & was thinking of chopping my Micra (1997, 88,000 miles) in under this scheme. The Micra's probably worth Â£900 tops on a (very) good day. I have the money for a new car - or at least enough to put a good deposit down on one - but none appeal to me particularly - the ones I do like the look of I definitely can't afford (though the new Alfa Mito looks interesting)!!

I've only just got out of debt & don't particularly want to get back into debt for a car - no matter how good it is. The cheapest Mito (even with the 2 grand off) comes to about Â£10,000 (though I dare say even more of a discount could be negotiated) which is a sum I'd rather not shell out straightaway on a car especially when its value starts plummeting as soon as it's driven off the dealers forecourt. I don't want to get a car on the never never, pay so much/month for it & then have a lump sum to pay in 3 years time; equally I can't see me buying a car outright & then keeping it until it's worth a similar amount to the Micra i.e. Â£900 in 10/15 years time (it's debatable whether an Alfa would last that long anyway!)! I know there are cheaper cars out there - like the i10 but they don't appeal to me either really (though no doubt they're an excellent car).

To be honest the Micra's been a great little car - utterly reliable, economical, nippy enough to be interesting & with enough juice to use on the motorway as well. It handles like a blancmange but that just adds to the fun really.

The bottom line is that while I'd love to have a "new" new car I don't want to pay that much for one.

I'll probably end up keeping the Micra & getting Â£500 for it in a years time or so & then buying another "banger" (much to Gillian's disgust no doubt) which I like


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I can see how the very few might benefit, the rare ones chopping in a Â£40 Proton for a new car for instance  . But I simply refuse to believe that anybody is Â£2k better off with this scheme, I am not having it. It is sleight of hand, I note that some special offers have already been withdrawn, surprise, surprise. You still don't get owt for nowt 

My pal just bought a brand new 2.2 Mondeo Titanium X for Â£15k cash, the list price is Â£24k+. So......... he could have bought Paul's Micra for Â£900 (on a good day and it's black) and been able to trade that in and buy the Mondeo for Â£13000 and be Â£1100 better off, right? Not a chance in hell!

Anyway, I am very much against scrapping good serviceable vehicles just because they are old, for all manner of solid reasons.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

MarkF said:


> ...and be Â£1100 better off, right? Not a chance in hell!


Bang on, I don't know if anyone has noticed the small print bit, but you have to have owned the car since April 2008, so no buy a cheapy to get money off


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

> Anyway, I am very much against scrapping good serviceable vehicles just because they are old, for all manner of solid reasons.


I would normally agree with that Mark. My 40 quid runaround has given me 8 years sterling service, it's been totally reliable and on the odd occasion it's failed an mot has been nothing more than a bulb or the odd tyre that's been a bit borderline. The old man gave it to me as even back then he was only offered Â£200 p/x against a Â£4,000 car. My intention was to run it until it died of natural causes. :lol: The only reason I'm doing it is that at the moment we are lucky enough to be able to afford to buy a new small car, and we feel that if we don't do it now, then we never will.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Let me know how you feel about the i10 when you start running it - I'll have to start looking for a replacement for the MOtability Amica somtime shortly - but the boot looked even smaller than the Amica on the one I looked at, and so I think it might be the i20 this next time - or a Skoda Roomster (aaaarcgh!)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mel said:


> Let me know how you feel about the i10 when you start running it - I'll have to start looking for a replacement for the MOtability Amica somtime shortly - but the boot looked even smaller than the Amica on the one I looked at, and so I think it might be the i20 this next time - or a Skoda Roomster (aaaarcgh!)


Will do Mel.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Parabola said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > ...and be Â£1100 better off, right? Not a chance in hell!
> ...


According to the Ford website, you have to have owned the car for at least 12 months to qualify for their scheme, although it also appears, they are offering up to 5 grand off when they add in their own promotions.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Scour the papers for an old scrapper with a few days MO then trade in voila instant money..

or am I missing something... car makers will discount to sell anyway this scheme is nonsense


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

gaz64 said:


> Scour the papers for an old scrapper with a few days MO then trade in voila instant money..
> 
> or am I missing something... car makers will discount to sell anyway this scheme is nonsense


I think, as has been mentioned, is that you have to have owned the car for 12months.

No doubt the dealers will discount anyway but this is Â£1k from the government - giving dealers more scope


----------



## dulux (Apr 17, 2009)

Robert said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Scour the papers for an old scrapper with a few days MO then trade in voila instant money..
> ...


Agree. And the scheme expires in 11 months so you would have had to buy the banger in March 2009 at the latest.

I can't see any benefit (apart from the the kind of car / deal the OP had) to the punter. IMHO, the motor trade will be the only ones to score.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I like old cars and wouldn't even consider a new car but can I still get my couple of grand please :lol: :lol:

Big M can't drive but and has no interest in owning a car but can she have her couple of grand please she promises to put it to good use  :lol:

Even on the small scale that this scheme is, it's a f#cking joke giving people tax payers money to buy a car


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

johnbrigade said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Ford can go screw themselves.

My other half is after a new car to replace her 18k mile 2005 Ford Focus 

The salesman couldn't have been less helpful if is he wasnt actually there.

She is looking for something else now.

I have a 1980 ex army landrover. I was hoping to maybe use that for the scrapage thing, but I havent owned it quite a year yet, so thats out the window.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's a bag of bollox!

You have to buy from the manufacturer (dealer) who will manipulate the prices, it's already happening. It's about as clear as a mobile phone contract or the "real" value of a 50% off whatever, double glazing deal.

Your car has an MOT so it's probably already worth Â£100's' so you can deduct that from the Â£2000 on the car that you are going to buy that would have been discounted anyway, but now it's not, if you understand.

You'll end up driving off the forecourt with probably, a no better deal than you would have got anyway (pre-scheme) with a new car worth 20% less than it was 2 minutes ago. :huh:

It is encouraging people to take out loans to buy cars that they didn't need in the first place, leaving them with 1) A loan and 2) A rapidly depreciating asset. Hhmm, how much interest on the loan shall we deduct from you mythical Â£2k "discount"? Is this what the government should be doing right now?









This is all before you consider the sheer stupidity of scrapping serviceable vehicles and it's environmental impact.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> It is encouraging people to take out loans to buy cars that they didn't need in the first place


Good point, hadn't thought of that. The scheme will no doubt appeal to some people who see it as an opportunity and hadn't planned for the purchase. Therefore unnecessary credit which caused the current crisis in the first place.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What people should do ( like your mate Mark ) is go in, negotiate a great deal without mentioning a scappage car then just before signing say'oh yes, and Ill have 2k off for that 1992 Astra please'


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

In my (albeit limited) experience, I've found that the best deals are to be had by going to an Internet broker. Apart from perhaps the very cheapest cars, they could save you very much more than Â£2000 off the price of a new car and you can always use someone like British Car Auctions to flog your old car for whatever it's worth


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> What people should do ( like your mate Mark ) is go in, negotiate a great deal without mentioning a scappage car then just before signing say'oh yes, and Ill have 2k off for that 1992 Astra please'


Quite right, the scrappage allowance has absolutely NOTHING to do with the dealer, the dealer does not give you Â£2000 off....the state gives you Â£2000 towards your new purchase, so you can do exactly that.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > What people should do ( like your mate Mark ) is go in, negotiate a great deal without mentioning a scappage car then just before signing say'oh yes, and Ill have 2k off for that 1992 Astra please'
> ...


From the BBC website - *Under the scheme, the government will provide a Â£1,000 subsidy, while the motor industry will provide at least a similar amount. *

If the other Â£1k is not from the dealer then who is paying it. BBC just says 'motor industry'.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Robert said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


In detail.....there will be a Â£1k contribution from the Government and a Â£1K contribution from the manufacturer, NOT from the dealer, the ONLY dealers (mainstream) that are not independant from manufacturers are Mercedes AFAIK, all other dealers hold a franchise to sell that particular make.

So the dealer has NO contribution to make towards the scheme....

"Following the completion of a transaction, the manufacturer will submit a payment claim to the BERR (on a bi-monthly basis);

Following payment by BERR, the manufacturer will reimburse the dealer within 10 working days"

The manufacturer reimburses the dealer just as with any other "special offer discounts" from the manufacturer, it does not come out of the dealers pockets or profit margins.

Having said all that I still think the scheme is flawed, in Europe it also covers nearly new sales as well....a far more practical scheme for anyone driving around in a vehicle worth less than Â£2K.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'm picking our new car up tomorrow afternoon. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: The 710 spoke to one of the salesmen at the dealership from where I'm getting the car this morning and he said that we did it at the right time as they are no longer participating in the scrappage scheme as they can't get the new cars fulfil the orders. I wonder how many more dealers are having to do this as the stocks of new cars are drying up. A mate of mine works for a Vauxhall dealership told me that if the model people have ordered is not in stock, then there is at least a six months until they can get one.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I can see the sides of the argument that says this is nonsense, but I can also see the positives.

My Dad bought a Nissan Micra yesterday from his main dealer under the scheme. The dealer was offering to "improve" the governments offer by extending it to cars 8-10 years old (the rest of criteria e.g. ownership and MOT remained).

My younger brother crashed his 2001 Micra in the snow in February (see the crashed car thread!) and a mate of mine did a (dodgy) repair on it replacing the front bumper, bonnet and pulled the dented front panel out roughly back into shape. Then he painted the front a slightly off shade of the original colour. Anyway, this was in order to circumvent any insurance claim and the associated hassle and also the Â£1000+ repair cost quoted by a local bodyshop! The car pre-crash was worth Â£1600 on a good day and post crash was probably scrap value. It had just had an MOT before the crash so this was in place!

He got the Â£2k off the price of one of the more basic Micras and got some little extras such as mats, chrome trims thrown in as well 

He was happy as he offloaded a car that was now a burden and next to un-sellable and got a new one significantly cheaper.

Could he have got a similar deal!? Definitely, Fiat offered the Â£2k off a Panda without the trade in, but then he would have been left with the old micra!

There is always a 'better' deal to be had, you sometimes just have to be happy with what you can get!

And, as someone who's job is linked directly to the motor industry I welcome anything that can stimulate demand and keep us in a Job!


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Robert said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > It is encouraging people to take out loans to buy cars that they didn't need in the first place
> ...


I think you'll find that dealerships have tightened up on who they give credit to quite a lot over the past 6 months!

You can get credit on a Â£50k Range Rover with a coupon you got from the Sunday Sport anymore.....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thought I'd ressurect this having read Paul's (Silver Hawk) tale about scrapping a perfectly good Bulova. :thumbsdown:

My work unit is adjacent to a massive scrap yard and over the past year I could have cried seeing some of our motoring history being trailered in there. It was a stupid, stupid con/scheme. I've seen 1960's Mini's (one a mint '62), VW beetles, an Alvis, Jags a plenty, Americana and one day a very solid Jowett Javelin. Nobody though of this when the scheme was announced, it wasn't just 1990's Mondeos that got scrapped, some days I felt sick.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

We've recently experienced it from the other side. My missus crashed a couple of weeks ago and the insurance engineer wrote her car off. After the thieving barstools took off cash for just about everything, she got Â£1350! She could have scrapped it the week before and got Â£2000! So my Xtrail fund has been raided to buy her a new car - hence a few watches to go this year!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> We've recently experienced it from the other side. My missus crashed a couple of weeks ago and the insurance engineer wrote her car off. After the thieving barstools took off cash for just about everything, she got Â£1350! She could have scrapped it the week before and got Â£2000! So my Xtrail fund has been raided to buy her a new car - hence a few watches to go this year!


But the Â£2k is not 2000 pound notes in your hand, nothing of the sort, it's all smoke and mirrors. The Â£1350 is likely to be more valuable.

Good luck with the sales.


----------

